# Installing a rear ladder???



## Snowycoco (Jun 10, 2006)

Wife and I are new to RVing, and are really enjoying our first season. I have a question I'm hoping I can find an answer for here. We own a 2005 Forest River Flagstaff Ultra Lite TT (fiberglass). I would like to install a rear ladder for access to the roof, bike rack etc. Anyone tell me how to install, feasability, weight restrictions, ease of installation, etc. ? Any advice would be greatly appreciated....

Snowycoco


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 10, 2006)

Installing a rear ladder???

Your local dealer probably has a universal fit ladder he can get you.  It is very simple to install, instructions are included in the box for the one we sell.  You might also find one in Camping World.  Do a little shopping because we can usually at least match Camping World's price.  If we order a large enough order, there is no freight to us and they always charge freight.  Usually works out about the same.  

The most important part of the installation is to make sure your trailer is resealed against the weather when you are finished.  Use butal tape under the pads and cover with sealant.  Use self leveling lap sealant that is designed for rubber roofs for the ladder pads on the roof.


----------



## Snowycoco (Jun 12, 2006)

Installing a rear ladder???

Thank you so much for the advice. It is difficult to get answers to questions about RV's. This has been the best site I have seen so far, and I really appreciate the insight. Does your company sell ladders?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 12, 2006)

Installing a rear ladder???

Yes, we do sell them.  I may be a few dollars off but I am thinking a universal ladder is around $99.00.  Instructions are included and we could ship one to you if you like.  We also stock the correct lap sealant for rubber roofs.


----------



## csavage (Jul 24, 2006)

RE: Installing a rear ladder???

Hold on there!
Your roof may not be rated to hold gear.
My trailer did not come with a ladder, nor did it come with "ladder stays" that would anchor a ladder to the rear of the trailer and I have a Wilderness Yukon. My trailer did not come with these because the roof can hold no more than 150 lbs


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 27, 2006)

Re: Installing a rear ladder???

I have not seen a manufacture not offer a rear ladder.  Most roofs these days are "walk on" with at least 3/8 underlayment to support you.  I tell my customers that at least twice a year you should walk the roof and check the areas, where it is sealed, for any potential leaks.  And then there is the annual wash.  When I sold Forest River, they advertised it could be walked on.  I did not sell Flagstaff, but I expect that fact has not changed.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 27, 2006)

RE: Installing a rear ladder???

Hey Snowycoco, when I'm not on the road RV'ing , which is now,  I'm an onery, cranky Jarhead that normally doesn't trust Dealers/salesman.  However, rest assured Grandview Trailer Sales is an exception to the rule.  He will give you honest good advice. :approve:


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 26, 2006)

Re: Installing a rear ladder???

I am a big guy and I haven't found a non rotten roof that I couldn't walk on.  The main problem I see is that there may not be any blocking in the rear wall to screw a ladder to (i've seen this in Terry and Wilderness).  Contact the manufacturer with Mdl.# and Ser.# and get a wall schematic.  This will show where the blocking is if any.


----------

